# Has anyone tried these workout DVD's



## (:KrIsTy:) (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Ripped DVD workout's they are by Jari love ( I think ) there is the ripped 1000 and others. If so what are they like


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

I've not tried those but has anyone tried the Turbo Jams or the Slim in 6 ???


----------

